

CTL-C: Re-imagined IaaS with Docker Containers - cardmagic
http://ctl-c.io/#hn

======
aaronbrethorst
For some reason this is buried at the very bottom in low-contrast text:

    
    
        CTL-C is the brain-child from the makers
        of AppFog.
    
        AppFog is now part of a $19.8B company
        which means we have the resources to
        back this in a big way. :)

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
I'm still waiting to see when that Century Link acquisition is going to have
any effect on Appfog. Hell, they still do not support node 0.10.x and 0.10
stable was released six months ago. I actually have the same issue with Azure
websites, the newest version they support is 0.8.x, while Heroku has up to
0.10.15

~~~
timdorr
Since this is Docker-based, it sounds like it will support any version of Node
that you'd like. If you want to run on whatever's on master, it should be
possible.

------
nodesocket
Totally nit-picking here, but not a fan of the name and especially domain name
`ctl-c`.

Where are containers physically hosted on (Amazon)? How do you allocate
resources to containers? I assume that containers can talk to other containers
even though they may reside on different VMs.

~~~
cardmagic
You will be able to pick where to host your containers and they can talk to
each other even if they are on different VMs, there will be an API with SDKs
that will make app level topology layouts available to all containers and VMs

~~~
state
So if we pick where to host the containers, where's the markup? How does Ctl-C
make money?

------
seldo
So is this totally vaporware with a signup button to judge interest levels?

------
Swannie
OpenStack can run with LXC as the "IaaS" tier.

~~~
buster
Last time i tried openstack exactly for this reason (2-3 months ago) it was a
nightmare to get _something_ to work with openstack + lxc. Nearly undocumented
:(

~~~
KenCochrane
Have you looked at [https://github.com/dotcloud/openstack-
docker](https://github.com/dotcloud/openstack-docker) it allows you to use
Docker to make it easier to use LXC with openstack.

------
Veratyr
Will this be open-source so that we can run it on our own hardware/private
cloud/development machines?

~~~
shykes
I can't speak for this particular project, but Docker (on which this project
is based) is already open-source, and you can absolutely deploy it on your own
hardware. See [http://docker.io](http://docker.io) for details.

------
drewcrawford
Hello,

I am probably as close as you will get to an early adopter for this product.
Make absolutely certain that I show up on your "customer interview" list.
E-mail in profile.

~~~
cardmagic
Email sent

------
swanson
Be careful or LayerVault might sue you over that Present icon.

~~~
kemka
They're using Designmodo's Flat UI Kit [http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-
UI/](http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-UI/)

